# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Daft Media

## Neils

Here is a generic thread for silly things the media say about bees

Late spring means bees and pollinators have more energy




> It's now down to pollinators, mainly bees and hoverflies, to do their business. They have also emerged later this year so will have stored more energy.

----------


## Jon

Hoverflies are said to be powered by dilithium crystals.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/46...net-s-nest.htm
actually this was hornets  :Smile:

----------


## fatshark

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22718944 ... the coldest Spring in 50 years ... who'd have guessed?

----------


## Neils

Plan bee on itv. 

Argh.

Fair play to Heidi, yet again on mainstream media saying bugger all of any value. Another posh twit in a big house telling us minions how we're doing it wrong and killing the planet. At least she didn't stand the ITV presenter in front of her hives while wittering that they're our friends.

----------


## Bumble

The Daily Fail lives up to its' name with a swarm of wasps engulfing a post box in Swansea! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti....html#comments

Another swarm, also of wasps, also landed on a nearby house.

Who was it who wanted to be a wasp keeper? Maybe they should move to Swansea, there are clearly plenty to spare.

----------


## Jon

That article was only missing some comment on the wasps being eastern European in origin and taking up UK residence as benefit scroungers.
What a complete waste of Space is the Daily Mail, Daily Hell as Julie Burchill used to call it.

----------


## Bumble

Almost the saddest thing in the article is that the picture were taken by a florist, who rushed to take her flower indoors in case ... I'm not sure what all these nasty wasps would have done to a load of cut flowers! Wouldn't you expect a florist to be able to recognise a bee, any sort of bee?

P.S. Any chance of this thread being made a sticky, it'll make it easier to find in future.

----------

